# Inspired By The Natural Habbitat Thread..



## mrduff13

ok, we have a amazing thread of inspiration, so what has come of it? 
post up some pictures of naturalistic setups. give people some ideas how to bring the beutiful pictures in the natural habbitat pictures into thier rep rooms.


----------



## bigd_1

still working on it but not far of been done


----------



## mrduff13

thats really nice, well done, whats going in their? lucky animal


----------



## tomcannon

It probably isn't very accurate as far as their natural habitat is concerned but I never need an excuse to whore some photos!


----------



## s6t6nic6l

this is my attempt at a rock enclave scene for my fire belly toads:









nic


----------



## harry136

My natural habitat for my Leo.


----------



## bigd_1

bigd_1 said:


> still working on it but not far of been done
> 
> image


 will be for red eye croc skinks


----------



## JPalmer

My water side set up!


----------



## mrduff13

great pictures, keep them coming guys!


----------



## Rach83

My Garg viv, needs redoing, was my first attempt and some plants didnt make it and I made some wrong choices with them i think lol.










My next project on a bigger scale this time, a 3x2x3 viv, far from finished and on hold until after christmas likely


----------



## mrduff13

thier both nice, and i used a plant in one of my vivs but it got torn to shreds >< dont no if it died or not, 
my builds are on hold too. im going to get pictures of them after christmas
you have made what looks to be a good start  it will be nice to see it finished


----------



## caddie

Ignore the bamboo, that's just to hold the cork, putting the cocoa fibre on tomorow, nervous as I am worried it will fail


----------



## caddie

harry136 said:


> image
> 
> My natural habitat for my Leo.
> 
> image


Really like this, got a build thread?


----------



## tomcannon

caddie said:


> Really like this, got a build thread?


These guys I believe.


----------



## harry136

Tom cannon, you've hit the nail on the head. The viv is 30x18x18in, for the background it cost me £168 and change, i had tried my own build, but the varnish never went off! So i bought it. If you do buy one of these backgrounds, give it 1/2 in wiggle room purely because there are clips on the rear which aren't taken into account by the company/ unknowing client. And you dont want to have to remove them as they're a pain (i had to use a tile cutter to take them off).

If you want help on the background PM me.


----------



## mrduff13

caddie said:


> image
> 
> Ignore the bamboo, that's just to hold the cork, putting the cocoa fibre on tomorow, nervous as I am worried it will fail


 
nice one! is half going to be water? i think i can see glass under the cork right?


----------



## my_shed

Here's a few of mine, most of them I've posted at one time or another, but may give some peeps some inspiration 

Gold Dust Day Geckos (in need of a little TLC right now)









Giant Day Gecko









Panther Chameleon 









Frog Eyed Gecko (background trimmed since this photo!)









King Snakes


















Fire-Bellied Toads

















Dave


----------



## pirez

Few tarantula tanks:
Red knee








Orange baboon








Mozambique baboon (A. junodi)


























Horned baboon








Red leg (B. emelia)

















Indian ornamental (P. regalis)








OBT









I think that's enough of mine, for now... lol


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson

some great looking enclosures there!


----------



## wayne the pain

Stunning set-ups you have there :notworthy:


----------



## HABU

wayne the pain said:


> Stunning set-ups you have there :notworthy:


exactly what i was going to say!


----------



## mrduff13

pirez said:


> Few tarantula tanks:
> Red knee
> image
> Orange baboon
> image
> Mozambique baboon (A. junodi)
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Horned baboon
> image
> Red leg (B. emelia)
> image
> 
> image
> Indian ornamental (P. regalis)
> image
> OBT
> image
> 
> I think that's enough of mine, for now... lol


 
wow these are amazing! what have you used for the substrate! it looks amazing!!


----------



## smiling paul

pirez said:


> Few tarantula tanks:
> Red knee
> image
> Orange baboon
> image
> Mozambique baboon (A. junodi)
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Horned baboon
> image
> Red leg (B. emelia)
> image
> 
> image
> Indian ornamental (P. regalis)
> image
> OBT
> image
> 
> I think that's enough of mine, for now... lol


hi, cracking setups you have there :2thumb:

just wondering how you made the cracking clay floor in the first pic for your red knee.


----------



## my_shed

pirez said:


> Few tarantula tanks:
> Red knee
> image
> Orange baboon
> image
> Mozambique baboon (A. junodi)
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Horned baboon
> image
> Red leg (B. emelia)
> image
> 
> image
> Indian ornamental (P. regalis)
> image
> OBT
> image
> 
> I think that's enough of mine, for now... lol


I love these, been thinking of re-doing my spider vivs for a while, this has given me loads of inspiration :2thumb: Have you got any deep burrowers that you've got pictures of their enclosures? I'm looking at changing my Cobalt into a glass tank rather than the plastic one he's in now, and would like to see a naturalistic set up for one.

Dave


----------



## mrduff13

great images so far guys! keep them coming! :welcome:


----------



## fatlad69

This is my thumbnail Dartfrog viv.


----------



## mrduff13

nice setup! lucky frog! how many do you have in there? ive considered getting a few in the past


----------



## dps51

here is my setup I have 
2 x Dendrobates azureus 
3 x Dendrobates tinctorius 
2 x Dendrobates leucomelas 
these are all males living together 
got a bit overgrown now


----------



## Marcia

These are amazing :2thumb:


----------

